# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Synchmaster T260 , αναβοσβηνει

## kpetr0s

Εχω μια Synchmaster T260 την οποια ειχα παρει πριν αρκετο καιρο , μπορω να πω πως δεν με απογοητευσε παιζοντας xbox και μετα ως μονιτορ στο PC . Τα χριστουγεννα μου εκανε ενα προβλημα ομως , αρχισε να αναβοσβηνει , θεωρισα πως ενδεχομενος ισως δεν παταει καλα το HDMI , οποτε δοκιμασα με D-Sub & DVI , το προβλημα δεν εφυγε ομως . Ομως το "αναβοσβημα" της δεν ειναι απλα ενα flickering του backlight , διοτι οταν το παρουσιαζει , ειναι σαν να κλεινει και ανοιγει ξανα , αναζητωντας σημα . η συχνοτητα που το κανει ειναι εντελος random , μπορει να μου το κανει 1 φορα την ημερα ή μπορει να το κανει 5-6 φορες σε ενα λεπτακι .

Μετα απο μια αναζητηση , ειδα πως και αλλος κοσμος ειχε ιδιο προβλημα και οτι το προκαλουσαν καποιο πυκνωτες . Ετσι την εδωσα σε εναν γνωστο μου ηλεκτρονικο , λεγοντας του το προβλημα καθως και την πιο πιθανη λυση με βαση αυτα που ειχα διαβασει . 
Περασε ο καιρος και το πηρα πισω ... μου ειπε πως εκεινου δεν εκανε τιποτα , αλλα παρολαυτα αλλαξε του πυκνωτες . Ενθουσιασμενος , ελιωσα ολη μερα χωρις κανενα προβλημα . Ελα ομως που το επομενο πρωι μου το ξαναεκανε . 

Αμα καποιος μπορει να δωσει τα φωτα του , θα ηταν υπεροχο!

----------


## vp74

Γράψε μας με τι συσκευή λιώνεις και το τρόπο που την έχεις συνδέσει επάνω στο monitor. 
Αν είναι pc και το έχεις συνδέσει με vga, δοκίμασε με άλλο καλώδιο. Χωρίς adaptor.
Αν ξεθάψεις το xbox, δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις στο AV και να δεις αν το κάνει και με το xbox.
Αν έχεις άλλο monitor, σύνδεσε την συσκευή που λιώνεις στο άλλο monitor και δες αν αναβοσβήνει ώστε να αποκλείσεις την συσκευή.
Δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις την samsung σου χωρίς να έχεις συνδέσει τίποτε eπάνω της και άστην να παίζει για να δεις αν σβήσει. 

Ρώτησε τον φίλο σου αν έχει αλλάξει όλους τους πυκνωτές, ακόμη και αυτούς που έχουν μικρή χωρητικότητα.

----------


## kpetr0s

αααμμμμ 
αρχικα το xbox το πουλησα οποτε δεν παιζει
επιπλεον την οθονη την ειχα ως ΜΟΝΙΤΟΡ , υπολογιστης , την δοκιμασα και με HDMI , DVI και D-sub . Σε ολα το ιδιο προβλημα εβγαζε . (και οχι το φαινομενο δεν παρουσιαζεται και το μονιτορ που γραφω τωρα ) 
αμα ειναι θα την ανοιξω αυριο και θα περιμενω να δω αμα κανει τιποτα . Παντος οταν μου παρουσιαζει το προβλημα , ετσι και της βγαλω το βυσμα εισοδου , εξακολουθει να το κανει . 

Οσο για τον γνωστο μου , λιγο δυσκολο να τον ρωτησω μιας και δεν πολυμιλαμε , ασε που σιγα μην θυμαται τη εκανε στην δικη μου οθονη , την στιγμη που φτιαχνει και αλλα πραματα .

----------

